# washing machine sounds like it has rocks in it



## lorihadams (Mar 12, 2009)

When my washing machine starts to agitate it sounds weird...almost like there are rocks in between the drum and outside of the machine. It does it on the spin cycle too. It is a GE Hotpoint, top loading washer and it is not that old, probably 5 yrs or so. It just started doing it....what do I do?


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Check to see if any coins have gotten under the agitator. I've had the same problem. Get a thin piece of cardboard or anything that will fit between the agitator and the drum and run it around under the agitator.

.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

The following can be dangerous so be forewarned.

Over ride the lid closed safety then start a spin cycle and see if anything comes sliding out from under the agitator. Another forewarning, once you stop the spinning you gota be quick or what ever it is will probably duck back under cover before you can grab it. Its amazing how fast a dime can be. (of course it can a chance for cheap amusement if you let the wife or one of the kids try to catch it  )


----------



## ricky (Jul 31, 2006)

mine did that a few weeks ago looked and looked for some thing stuck. guess what i found? dont even know how i spotted it? a nail that was in one of my pockets fell point first down in a drain hole. all that was visible was the small head of the nail. it took some doing but i got it out and every thing was fine. but this was my washer hard to tell but look it over good you'll figure it out.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Totally beside the point:
A number of years back I was driving out a country road searching for the home and shop of a guy who makes drums who had asked me to let him know of I came across any sound hollow logs. As I drove along with feeble directions I spied these two guys on a loading dock of a shop structure beating the heck out of some big sheet metal things. As I approached to ask for a clue as to where the friend was located, I realized that the items of abuse were commercial laundromat driers and these guys had collected a half gallon of mostly quarters that had escaped from the coin mechanisms and were stuck to the inner recesses of the machines by years of lint and dryer ooze, hence the need to pick them up, knock them over and bounce the huge things to dislodge the money... I guess opportunity is where you find it.


----------

